# Any knitters?



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I've just taken up knitting and wondered how many other fellow knitters there are out there? I'm also looking for tips on where to get cheap wool.

My first project was a dishcloth (!), and have now graduated onto a scarf.

JaneyPie
xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

yay a fellow  new  knitter  ! 

I've  just  done my first  square !  lol    

Cheap  wool ,  worht  asking at ya local charity shop ,  or  if  ya desparate ,  buy a knitted  jumper  from chatiry shop  wash and then unravel it    lol  

Luv  sue


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

The paper shop near where I work sells wool and that fluffy wool that you make fluffy scarves out of.


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

well done on the square suedelux - we were chatting the chat room on Friday last week and I think it was you who suggested I post on here. Have you done anymore?

I'd heard about people using woollen jumpers for the wool from charity shops - true recycling!

I've almost finished my scarf and next am going to make a little bag/purse to keep my knitting accessories in! I need to move onto more adventurous stuff!

Jen - do you knit?

xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I have done a bit but not for long time, tried doign a scarf but failed at that miserabley


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

JaneyPie 

Love  the  idea  of a litle  bag to  keep  knittng  stuff in, are ya  gonna  knit  a little  bag? if  so  cant  ya tell me  how 

ya  did it  , and I'll copy ya lol


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Dunno how to put my pics on here , 
but I've set up a knitting file on my gallery

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=604&pos=0

I know I'm sad , but am gonna keep updating it ,  

Luv Sue


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

a knitting gallery, that's a brilliant idea.   

I'm going to upload some pics at the weekend. 

The bag I am doing will just be a small one, like a pencil case/make up bag. The pattern is in my book, but I might find a more simple one - must finish the scarf first.

JaneyPie


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all

I am not a great knitter but I have almost finished a patchwork pram blanket and I also have a jumper on the go ... I had to put it to one side for now as I was stuck on the hood... the plan is once the blanket is complete (which hopefuly will be by the end of the week) and then I intend to go back and tackle that hood .... I won't be beaten !!!!!    

Love Kate xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I've been mocked on other threads for knitting, so how welcome it was to find this thread.  

I'm a very novice knitter - done about a dozen simple scarves over the last couple of years, as a way to relax and also for presents for some aunts/friends and DD.  Not sure if they are all being polite, but everyone seems to love them.

Just knitted DD a really simple poncho - just garter stitch and 2 long "panels" sewn together and then simple fringing around the edge.  DD loves it.  I've just found some lovely wool in Poundstretchers (of all places) and I've found some free patterns on the Poundstretchers website.  I've just started on a cardigan/jacket for DD which is going to be a huge challenge.  It has a hood too so think it could be hard, but I'm up for the challenge.  I only needed 4 balls of wool, and at £1 a ball, it's not too expensive.  I've made it a bigger size because by the time I've finished it, she's bound to have grown  .

Suedulux - Will pop in to look at your knitting gallery - don't think it's sad at all.
JaneyPie - Two projects on the go - think I'd get much too confused by that.  Look forward to seeing some pics too.
HarrysGal - Patchwork -   - sounds hard, and a jumper too.
cOnfused - What's the saying .... "if at first you don't succeed" ....  

Julie
XXXX


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Two and half more patches to knit and then its sew up time woooo hoooooo !!!!


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Trying to  post a pic  on here 

fingers  crossed its  worked


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all

Thought I would share the pictures of my blanket that I have just finished making for little blob !!



















TFL


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow .... that looks fab.  If I spent less time ironing and on FF in the evening I would be getting further with my jacket for DD.  You've just given me some inspiration to get going.
X


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you Julie !!

How is yours coming along??

I have gone back to the jumper with the hood that is causing my problems    ... I undone it and started again and I still ended up in the same place with the same problem... I must be misunderstanding the pattern ..... hubby reckons I am thinking too much about it and so therefore not seeing the obvious answer   

O well I am gonna have to seek out an older wiser knitter for help with it this week !!

Happy knitting

Love Kate xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Kate

You're welcome.  I have to be honest and say I've done nothing since last week .... but DD has had chickenpox and it's been a very long week.  If I don't spend too long on here tonight I might pick it up again.

Hope you manage to fathom out the difficult hood part .... I'm certainly not an "older wiser knitter" so can't offer any help.  Older ...... probably, knitter ..... sometimes, wiser .... almost definitely not.  .

Good luck with the hood.
Julie
XXXX


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Well. I  finished  my tiny jumper , 

its arms are out of proportion
its a bit  wonky
and odd looking 

But garfiled says he loves it !  

luv  sue


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Well Done Sue

Garfield might find it a tad hot in this weather though


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sue .... you clever knitter you ..... at least it looks like a jumper and Garfield looks very happy to be wearing it.


----------



## Mable (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone at it?

I'm doing tank tops and hats for Monty which he rejects as 'itchy'. May move onto making a blanket for new baby, anyone got any good baby patterns to share?


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Oooh, good thread. 

I'm afraid I can't knit for toffee, but I crochet like a mad thing at any available opportunity. I'm just about to finish a poncho for Ember and have done her a number of hats/cardigans/blankets as well as some for friends and their babies. I tend to go for the free patterns I can find online - crochet pattern central is my usual haunt. There are quite a few blanket patterns on there, included one of my favourites - a stripey star shaped one. 

I more recently discovered the joy of making amigurumi - stuffed animal toys. I don't know how easy it would be to knit them, but they're easy to crochet as doing circles and cylinders is pretty much all you need to know.










This last week I've been contemplating making a crocheted sleep suit for winter. We've been using gro-bag type things as Ember kicks any blankets off within minutes. However she's stopped sleeping so well in them now that she's more mobile as they impede her movement, even in her sleep too much. This wakes her so I think she needs something with separate legs, but that is warmer than a regular cotton sleep suit. I've never seen anything like what I'm describing though so think I'll be making the pattern up. I'll let you know how it goes!

Anyone else a crocheter? Or a knitting/crochet fence-sitter?

Gina. x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Snagglepat - They look fab!!!  One day I'm going to learn how to crochet too.  

I'm afraid my knitting has got nowhere over the last couple of months.  I've been too busy sewing in school name tapes .

Julie
XXX


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Snagglepat - they are fab.

I did a dishcloth whilst I was recovering from my lap, and started a scarf for my nephew but had to stop cos of sore wrist. Dilema -  I started the scarf in double knit so it's taking a while, I'm about half way through. I don't know whether to start again with thicker wool. I'm doing red and grey/silver stripes.

JaneyPie
xxxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I've just got into knitting after my Mum has started knitting lots and has got me hooked too. I started by making scarves with this Firefly yarn which is weird stuff to knit with but makes very pretty scarves! I then was given a ball of Pom Pom wool to make a scarf with so I did that and its very soft and warm. My manager at work saw it and wanted one so I made one for her, and the other manager. Both love them. 

My mum then finished off knitting a Postman Pat toy (see pic in my gallery) and then at my request, knitted a Dino from Flinstones toy (see pic in my gallery). I have started to knit a big Postman Pat toy and after I've finished that am going to knit a mouse circus!! 

What are you knitting now??

Jen x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I've now nearly finished the big Postman Pat. There is a photo in my gallery showing how far he's got now. I am really getting into this knitting thing!

Jen x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I'm a crochetter (should that be single or double t??) too!

I gave up knitting as two needles is jsut too much for me!

So far i've done mainly flat things, blankets for me/Ed and friends who are due babies this year... 

I'm looking to be adventurous next and do something with a shape!!

xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Howdy ladies, just found this thread so thought I'd introduce myself.  Have been knitting for years, but always seem to fall at the last hurdle (sewing the things up!)  I finished a jacket for a friend's 10 month old son a few weeks back (started it before he was born - oops!  ) and realised to my horror that I have 7 other projects that are in varying stages of completion.  My mission for the year - get them all finished!! In fact, must be off and get into one of them....feeling inspired by this thread....yay!

A-Mx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

So funny that this thread has "popped up" again, as I'm finally back into doing the jacket/cardigan for my DD.  I've now finished the back, fronts  one sleeve, just started last night on the other sleeve, which will leave the hood to do.  I'm frankly amazed it seems to have gone ok, as I've never followed a pattern in my life before.  Just hoping it'll fit her ok, as the body seems big, but the sleeves seem short  .

Hope you are all getting on ok with your projects.

Julie
X


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I have started sewing up my postman pat toy... its taking a while and i've found yet another bit where I've gone wrong. Whoops

Jen x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Jen, the great thing about knitted toys is that they're all unique....so long as you don't sew an arm in the leg position that is....   Good luck!

I have been enticed away from my knitting AGAIN by work (and FF!).  Trying to find a free hour or two is doing my head in at present.

A-Mx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I've been sewing up Postman Pat today. I had completely sewed it up but his head was far to big so I have decided to reknit the head, which I have started today. x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I am a right old knitter  

I did it years ago, then stopped for donkeys years but have started again over the last few months as bubs is on the way 

I have done a shawl, a few cardies, jumpers, mitts hats and bootees  

When I get a moment I will post a few pictures 

Knitting distresses me so much , although my nephew told me I shouldn't knit as grandmas only not and I was an auntie not a grandma  


Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Ladies

My Mum died from cancer at the end of March and Dad and I have been sorting out some of her stuff this weekend  

We have found a long wooden box full of knitting needles, various sizes (plus loads of crochet patterns, crochet hooks and cottons).  Are any of you interested in them as it would be a shame to chuck them away?

Love
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Tillypops, so so sorry to read of your Mum's passing.  Going through her things must be an extremely painful thing to do.     for you and your Dad at this time.

Regarding the knitting and crochet things, I only do the former, not the latter.  However, I am holding a stitch and b*tch at my home tomorrow and will ask if someone in our group (of midwives and mums) if they crochet.  I would be happy to relieve you of the knitting needles.  I am based near Stroud - are you anywhere close by?

Again, I hope you and your Dad are bearing up at such a sad time.

A-Mx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi there, that's fantastic - glad they'll be going to a good home.

I live very close to Cirencester so getting them to you wouldn't be a problem at all (how's that for a coincidence?) - although am in Leeds until the end of this week.  

Let me know how you get on tomorrow and then we can sort something out at least for the knitting needles if nothing else - the patterns for the crochet are all 1950's/60's, so not up to date, but they're great to look at, and there's loads and loads of cottons if anyone is interested.

Love
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Marvellous, that's a stroke of luck!  Will let you know if any of my fellow knitters is a closet crochet queen - unless someone else on this thread gets back to you first.  Wish I could crochet as I have some patterns that call for both knitting and crochet, but the latter is quite beyond me.  

A-Mx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Me too, I have vague memories of her trying to teach me, but it never sank in!!

Thanks again.

Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Tilly, have checked with my group of fellow needle wavers but none of us knows how to crochet.  Incredible really.  I'd be up for learning but not sure which year of my life this might happen!     Maybe someone else on here would be able to make use of the crochet hooks and patterns?  

A-Mx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

No worries hun, thanks for asking though.  I have noticed some crochet groups on ******** (sad aren't I?!) so I will stick a message on their boards and see if anyone is interested.

Will be in touch when I get back home about getting those knitting needles to you - also found a load of patterns (some of which, IMHO, would look really good knitted up in modern colours), so you can have those as well.

Love
Tilly
xxxxxxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Marvellous - talking of sad, I just paid an outrageous amount for a Cath Kidston knitting bag.  Your mum's needles and patterns will be well cared for in such luxurious surroundings, promise!

Safe journey home from Leeds. 

A-Mx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

ELLOO!!!    

I crochet 

I'll happily have any spare hooks and stuff that you have, I only have one hook that i use for everything at the mo!!! 

Em
xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Great!!  I've left them up with my Dad at the moment, but if you PM me your address I'll get him to send the hooks and patterns on to you if that's OK?

There are so many cottons that it would cost a bomb to send them, although I'll see if he can stick a few into a box along with the other stuff.

Brilliant - so pleased things are going to good homes.

Love 
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

OOOh thanks 

I'll send you my address 

xxxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

indekiwi said:


> Marvellous - talking of sad, I just paid an outrageous amount for a Cath Kidston knitting bag. Your mum's needles and patterns will be well cared for in such luxurious surroundings, promise!
> 
> Safe journey home from Leeds.
> 
> A-Mx


If you are from the Stroud area have you ever been to the Along Came Polly shop in Cainscross?? They do some lovely stuff, worth a visit!

Jen x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Jen, nope, never have, so have just written down the name of the shop and shall be off for a looksie during the week!  Ta.   

A-Mx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Been a long while since I've posted on here (and t.b.h. a bit of time since I've picked up my needles, but been very busy with other things   ).

Still working on DD's cardigan ... just doing the hood and then it's a case of putting it all together.

However, I need to start now on a new project ... want to make a scarf for my s-i-l-2-b for Christmas and we are going over in September, so I want to take out their gifts with me then to save posting them (oh yeah, forgot to say they live in the USA   ).

Sooooooo .... long story being cut slightly shorter .... has anyone knitted with mohair before?  If so .... how is it?  I'm a real beginner (DD's cardigan is the first pattern I've followed).  Would love some opinions.

Also, any idea where I can get hold of bamboo or plastic needles quite reasonably priced as I really can't use metal needles?

Many thanks ladies,
Julie
XXX


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Tillypops said:


> Ladies
> 
> My Mum died from cancer at the end of March and Dad and I have been sorting out some of her stuff this weekend
> 
> ...


Hi Tilly   

I just wanted to thankyou for your parcel of crochet stuff! Its stuffed full of everything! Wow!

Your mum had a beautiful stash 

   to you and your dad for sorting them for me


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

First time posting here. I'm not a knitter but a crocheter. Hope that's ok? I learnt about four weeks ago from a book called "stitch and *****" which is American so has the American names but other than that is great. 

My biggest problem is I can't find anywhere to buy wool!!! I live in Ascot, Berks (nearest towns are Bracknel and Windsor, and Reading is a bit of a trek but do-able). Has anyone got any suggestions for supplies?

Thanks,
Carys
xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

"Stitch and WOman"?? That's hilarious!

It is actually called "Stitch and 'a word begining with B that rhymes with Stitch'"!!!!


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

Hi Carys!

I usually get my wool/yarn from Wilkinsons if you have one near you, i've a feeling its a northern thing though... Otherwise, find your local market day and see if you can find any there, or Dunelm Mill, erm... I just stole a load off my Grandma...  thats a good source for me


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

pinkcarys 
  hi ya ,  I had the same problem, I scoured the charity shops , with no luck  lol  . I  found that alot of  pound shops  do  wool . Also if ya jsut  want the practice,  ya could buy a wool jumper  from a charity shop and  unpick it  maybe ?  


Julie Wilts  
I  tried to  knit  with  some  mohair looking wool,  a long time ago.  It  came out  small enough  for a 10 yr old  rofl .  Think my tension was  v  tight  lol . Worth  looking  for  plastic needles  at charity shops.  But they  dont have them on dsplay ya  gotta  ask .

luv sue


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Em

Sorry it's been a while since I've been on FF - so glad that you are pleased with your parcel.  Here's to many hours of fun for you!

Love
Tilly
xxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sue - Thank hun for your advice about mohair.  I was watching it on e-bay and the price suddenly went through the roof so the decision was made for me  .  Ended up with some lovely soft grey wool instead, which I've started knitting up already. Having my laptop die on me has done my knitting time some good .

Julie
X


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I love knitting as well, started off by making scarfs for a friend to sell at a craft fair (she sold quite a few of them for me), then I started knitting baby hats (sold a few on Ebay) and in the past week I knitted myself a poncho which had ended up being more cape like as I thought I'd experiment with a very thick fluffy wool.

Best place I've found for cheap wool is in Wilkinsons, they had quite a lots reduced to 25p the other week.

here's some pics of the bay hats I've made


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Its been ages since I last posted in here..

I've really got into knitting and I go to a regular knit n natter group too. I started off making scarves, then progressed onto toys and am now making a baby blanket.

I'm really enjoying it and hope to progress onto hats and clothing soon

Jen x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I've almost got my fluffy poncho finished, just got a few more tassles to put on it, will post a pic when it's all finished


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Now I'm irritated with myself having read your two posts...have spent my entire evening surfing the net rather than starting the last sleeve of a jumper that I started knitting before my 3 year old was born...it's a massive cable thing that will look brilliant but I just didn't move the 10 steps it would have taken to open my knitting bag up...boo hiss!

A-Mx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

indekiwi said:


> Now I'm irritated with myself having read your two posts...have spent my entire evening surfing the net rather than starting the last sleeve of a jumper that I started knitting before my 3 year old was born...it's a massive cable thing that will look brilliant but I just didn't move the 10 steps it would have taken to open my knitting bag up...boo hiss!
> 
> A-Mx


LOL you sound as bad as me, I started a x-stitch winnie the pooh pic 11 years ago and it's still not finished.

Now step away from the computer and pick up your needles again


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes ma'am!!


----------



## anneken (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi girlies

I only started knitting 6 months ago, and wanted to share my latest project.  Im so proud...apart from the fact that I havent yet worked out how to knit the beaks!

Hope you are all well

Anneken


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Annekens chickens


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi 

I rediscovered knitting last september.  I go to a knit and natter group on a saturday morning Bodkins in Thundersley Essex 10 - 12 £2.50.

I can recommend some easy reads novels 'Divas don't knit' and 'Needles and Pearls' bothe by Gill McNeill ~ they are brilliant, so funny.

Currently knitting a scarf using the new pom pom wool, it is lovely.  Knitted lots of baby bits for a lady at work expecting IVF twins.

Lins
xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I love the look of the pompom wool, saw it in the Readicut catalogue I got in the post last week


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

The Pom Pom wool is fantastic stuff, I knitted a few scarves with it last winter, it was fun to knit and they look great too!! AND VERY WARM!! I made mine too wide though  may have to do another


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Rose - Fancy meeting you here my lovely  .  Love the jacket you've made - fantastic for a first project!!!!  What a great way to pass the time whilst you are commuting.

 to everyone else.

Well I've not picked up my knitting in weeks, but needed something to keep my mind occupied last night so picked up the scarf which is meant to be a Christmas present  .  

Julie
X


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

well you will all laugh when I tell you what I'm knitting now................hen jumpers !!!! They are for a friend who has rescue hens that need to be kept warm on these cold days.

http://www.hencam.co.uk/hencam_forum/comments.php?DiscussionID=414&page=1


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the hen jumpers, I've sent a message to my mum to look at it, that is so up her street I'm sure she will knit one or two!!

Have any of you seen ravelry.com ?? a whole forum all about knitting!!! I'm C0nfused on there too!

Jen x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can i join ladies, i used to do a lot of knitting but unfortunately i don't get the time.  I am going to start knitting baby clothes when i am further along though.

My aunty who lives in canada knits outfits for those dolls that look like real babies, really lovely patterns.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello ladies

Can I join you please? I'm a real beginner, beginner, all I've ever knitted was a scarf and to be honest I can't remember how to cast on anymore. I've just been surfing the net and seen a lovely pattern for a baby blanket which I would love to have a go at so I've asked DH to venture into the loft and bring down my needles, wool and stitch and b***h book so that I can get back to knitting! I love the projects that you have all been working on, can't wait to have something of my own to show soon!

Wendy
x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

wendycat, you'll soon get the hang of knitting again, it didn't take me long to reteach myself. I started making scarves just to get the hang of it again, then took the big jump to making cute little lacy baby hats.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I think that's what i'm going to do, have a go at a couple of scarves just to get back into it then try a small project.

I saw the pictures of your baby hats adorable! There's a website called 'knitty' which has some brilliant patterns on,there's a baby blanket on there that i'd love to have a go at.

Wendy


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hello, can I join your thread please.  I haven't knitted in years but seeing this thread has suddenly put me in the mood to start.  And I had a look at the battery hen jumpers and oh how cute are those!  I can only manage small things cos i'd have more chance of finishing it.  A couple of years ago or so, I bought a book on knitting patterns for doggy coats - I think I got as far as buying the wool - and then who knows what happened!  Must have a search in the house for that book and maybe try again.  Is there a good website you can buy wool online?
Oranges x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

You can quite often get some good wool bargains on e-bay, I also in the past have visited charity shops for wool.


----------



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

i'll have a look on ebay - wendycat, thanks for that.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I get all of my baby wool from Wilkinsons, other stuff I buy from my local market where they have a craft stall. It's nice to see that knitting is coming back into fashion. 

Just finished another baby hat, so that's 2 I've made in the past 3 days.


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

One word of warning on buying from e-bay though, make sure it says 'from a non smoking home' I bought some lovely soft grey wool but when I opened the packet it stank of ****, I'm an ex smoker so I'm not bothered what habits people have, but I couldn't use the wool. I wonder if I could've washed it?  but I've had some lovely non smelly wool as well.

2 baby hats in 3 days? It'd take me a month to do one! 

I used to like knitting for the rythm and the sense of achievement, i like the way you can see a project building before your very eyes.

Wendy


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd like to start knitting baby jumpers but cannot find a really easy pattern that requires very little skill.


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

You should check out http://www.ravelry.com its a forum for knitting! With thousands of patterns, tips etc. Its fantastic! Let me know if you join and I will add you as a friend on there.

I'm currently working on a sweater for dh, a pair of socks for my boss and fixing a scarf that I'd previously made for my other boss.

Jen x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL I've not yet forced hubby into the attic of spiders for my needles and wool yet!  

Wendy


----------

